# Question after getting PR



## sri2005_05 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi,

I have a question regarding PR

1.currently i live in u.s and i applied for
Australian PR last year and now it is in final
Stages..due to some reasons if i get pr this year
I cant travel immediately to australia so my question is

After getting PR within how many days we
Need to visit Australia?

2.Is there any way that we can pause my
Application for timebeing?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

1. There will be an initial entry date on your PR.. usually it is one year from your PCC or Med issue date. You need to make atleast one visit to Aus before this time frame -even if that is a short visit for few days.

2. Once CO is allocated, one might need to submit PCC and med within next 3 weeks, failing which they will keep your process on hold. But that is not a good idea..Better get it processed. Once you get the visa grant make a short visit to Oz and come back to US..


----------



## sri2005_05 (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks for reply...i am about to ask that question..just last week they allocated CO and he requested to send all documents by 28 days so my question is

1.i will not be able to provide all documents within 28 days bcos i need to get clearance from 3 countries hence i reqiested for atleast 3 momths to provide all documents...i am waiting for CO reply

2.After submitting those documents how long does it take to process my application









louisam said:


> 1. There will be an initial entry date on your PR.. usually it is one year from your PCC or Med issue date. You need to make atleast one visit to Aus before this time frame -even if that is a short visit for few days.
> 
> 2. Once CO is allocated, one might need to submit PCC and med within next 3 weeks, failing which they will keep your process on hold. But that is not a good idea..Better get it processed. Once you get the visa grant make a short visit to Oz and come back to US..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You need not fret out if you cannot furnish the PCC/Medicals within 28 days as long as you can show to your CO that you are working on getting them. FBI PCC will take a couple of weeks .I provided the payment slips/filled-up application forms of PCC and the CO was satisfied with this. You can write a mail to the CO explaining your situation and they will duly oblige...



sri2005_05 said:


> thanks for reply...i am about to ask that question..just last week they allocated CO and he requested to send all documents by 28 days so my question is
> 
> 1.i will not be able to provide all documents within 28 days bcos i need to get clearance from 3 countries hence i reqiested for atleast 3 momths to provide all documents...i am waiting for CO reply
> 
> 2.After submitting those documents how long does it take to process my application


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, that s right. Providing proof that u've started the process is sufficient for CO. After u submit ur med and PCC it shudnt take much time.. there are cases where it took jus 3 days and some times 3 weeks..
But on an average once u reach the PCC and med phase it is not long before u get ur grant, given that everything fine with the meds


----------

